# Do you guys flash in a new chimney if the roofers are coming behind you?



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Yeah I can see some chimneys having an issue with that flashing job. Although we have had copper guys come in and pan flash chimneys from time to time. That is a sight to see, weeps on the flues and everything





Talking about pan flashing,they had one on those also.

http://www.jlconline.com/masonry-construction/pan-flashing-a-chimney_2.aspx


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont know how everyone else does it but that is not at all how I do them. I do not like it.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is where we are on it.

A before pic of the disaster that was once a chimney.










45 Buckets like this later.










I am leaving it just like this and going back up with it, I will let the roofer do the flashing the way he wants. Gonna obviously clean out the mortar with a grinder before going back up with it.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Idk I always put my lead in there


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Here is where we are on it.
> 
> A before pic of the disaster that was once a chimney.
> 
> ...






Where are the flue liners ?


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

You could really use a rope and pulley system too


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Nick520 said:


> You could really use a rope and pulley system too


I have one for hoisting. We opted to do the rope burn drop into the trailer.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

fjn said:


> Where are the flue liners ?


Non-existant.

Luckily it is only venting a fuel oil boiler. I will tell them they should have a company come in and put a stainless liner, but I bet they won't listen.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what im talking about by leaving the old flashing now you just need to drape new lead over it and your done and the roofer is done too. Leave a 2" bend onto the shingles.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Also a lot of time what I will do when there is no liners is suspend them down in there off angle irons and run them up. I did one a couple years ago that was a 5x5 or something like that, I put a 18x18 flue in at the top. Then they ran a metal gizmo down it and its all sealed off good as gold.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

JBM said:


> Also a lot of time what I will do when there is no liners is suspend them down in there off angle irons and run them up. I did one a couple years ago that was a 5x5 or something like that, I put a 18x18 flue in at the top. Then they ran a metal gizmo down it and its all sealed off good as gold.


That is a good idea.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Non-existant.
> 
> Luckily it is only venting a fuel oil boiler. I will tell them they should have a company come in and put a stainless liner, but I bet they won't listen.


 


I actually tracked this guy down several years ago. He lives in N. Minnesota,was a super nice guy,said his patent expired,he actually sent me complete set of blueprints on his gizmo. Never did make one,looks like I could make it in 1/2-3/4 of a day. Really not much to it. It is on my roundtuit list.:laughing:


http://www.google.com/patents/US4500078?printsec=drawing#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

That is pretty neat, but it wouldn't help me. Stuck my head down in there and there is a killer bend about 1/3 of the way down, the only way to go is one of those stainless deals.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

you could do what JBM suggests. Flueliners are way more important above the roof line (really above the ceiling line but...) where there are major temperature differences between the flue and the outdoors


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

JBM said:


> I dont know how everyone else does it but that is not at all how I do them. I do not like it.




Really, that's an idiotic way to do it. All that work and there is nothing waterproof about it. What keeps water from seeping in between the brick and lead?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Also would someone explain why you would want to install flue tiles to the top of the chimney only? The flue tiles are there to protect the brick/masonry from caustic gasses. They need to be connected to the appliance. Wouldn't just putting a couple feet of flue on top just trap more caustic gasses within the chimney before it finally vented?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Also would someone explain why you would want to install flue tiles to the top of the chimney only? The flue tiles are there to protect the brick/masonry from caustic gasses. They need to be connected to the appliance. Wouldn't just putting a couple feet of flue on top just trap more caustic gasses within the chimney before it finally vented?


I think his idea is that the suspended flue at the top gives you something to pour the crown around, and then the liner company can come in and put one of those expandable stainless liners in and attach it to the flue you installed.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I usually seal the edges of the flue with bricks so there is no way "stuff" goes up the sides.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> So you figure that everytime a chimney gets rebuilt a roofer gets called to come in for 1/2 hr to reflash? Flashing isn't rocket science, and pretty easy to just duplicate


I have no idea dumbass,i said i never met one


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I think his idea is that the suspended flue at the top gives you something to pour the crown around, and then the liner company can come in and put one of those expandable stainless liners in and attach it to the flue you installed.


I guess if it's lined it's not an issue. Personally I would just wedge some rebar a couple courses down , form and pour a one piece cap.


----------

